# Rebel stars available



## Martini (Jul 22, 2007)

LEDDynamics is now making 1 and 3 emitter Luxeon Rebel stars, under the name Endor. They are available in white (1 or 3) in the various available bins, as well an RGB star! These could be very interesting to play with, and will of course mean easy modding of existing luxeon lights. Now we just have to come up with some reflectors that work with these.

http://www.luxeonstar.com/sub_category.php?id=1430&link_str=1430


----------



## eebowler (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice find Martini but, those rebels look like the older, less efficient ones. I wonder if they'll be making the stars with the newer ones as well? 

Also,


> Standard Fraen and L2 lenses are NOT compatible with this LED. Lenses are not currently available.


----------



## mds82 (Jul 23, 2007)

does anyone know the dimensions of these stars??? i am thinking of getting some to test, but base may be too large for what i need. Nevermind, i didnt see that they had the specs available for these. 

around 720 lumen at 1000ma though for something that is 20mm ..... thats pretty awesome! Part #  7007-PWC-10-3


----------



## LightForce (Jul 23, 2007)

It's a pity that's three but not one Rebel centered on the star.

It cannot be used in EDC flashlights...

Nice find, though.


----------



## Martini (Jul 23, 2007)

mds82 said:


> does anyone know the dimensions of these stars??? i am thinking of getting some to test, but base may be too large for what i need. Nevermind, i didnt see that they had the specs available for these.
> 
> around 720 lumen at 1000ma though for something that is 20mm ..... thats pretty awesome! Part #  7007-PWC-10-3


They're supposed to have the same footprint as Lux stars; the MCPCB is 1.8mm high, 3.9mm to the top of the LED.

I don't know how well the star will handle the heat from 3 emitters @ 1A, but it is a lot of light from a small area.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Jul 23, 2007)

Is there a compatible reflector or optic?


----------



## Masterrer (Jul 23, 2007)

OK guys, you might like what I found:
http://www.led-tech.de/en/Luxeon-High-Power-LEDs/Luxeon-REBEL-c_49_85.html
This site has rebel stars, optics, pcbs, etc.


----------



## spaech (Jul 23, 2007)

Masterrer said:


> OK guys, you might like what I found:
> http://www.led-tech.de/en/Luxeon-High-Power-LEDs/Luxeon-REBEL-c_49_85.html
> This site has rebel stars, optics, pcbs, etc.



Great link, I think I might be able to use those stars. Any idea how to solder a rebel to them? I just have a plain jane soldering iron and it looks like those require surface mounting.

Also, what about heat sinking? Something that size won't be able to sink the heat from one rebel let alone three, so how does one go about attaching the star to a larger heatsink?


----------



## Oznog (Jul 23, 2007)

Any USA suppliers for the bare, unmounted triple Stars? I see http://www.led-tech.de has some triple Stars- gold plated too, nifty, and cheap too- but it's in Germany. I'm not big on spending that much for shipping and going through international shipping for a small bare board.

I need flexibility here- and $38.49 for a star with 3x $6.60 Cool White 100's does not work for me.

As far as mounting, Brlux has concluded that the new Cool White 100 Rebels can't be mounted with a soldering iron, the thermal pad is too sensitive to temp profiles but a simple reflow oven (toaster oven) worked:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169915

Just to clarify: The wire pads on the Star can of course be done with a soldering iron. The issue would be mounting the Rebels- the particular issue is with the thermal pad, but the power pads must be done at the same time. It wouldn't be possible to mount with a soldering iron on a Star anyways, since the Star lacks any exposed copper around the thermal pad that you could apply a soldering iron to.

Based on my experience with 3x Rebels on about 4.5sq in of PCB @700mA overheating badly, I would say there is zero chance that the Star would work at 700mA (or more) and maintain adequate junction temp unless perhaps you plan to operate them outside at McMurdough Station. On the positive side, unlike the original Luxeon Emitter lines, _the thermal pad of the Rebel and thus the entire Star backing is electrically isolated from the power wires._ Thus you do not need an insulating pad and insulated holddown screws between this type of Star and a grounded heatsink. Not only is it cheaper but yields a somewhat lower thermal resistance to the sink.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jul 23, 2007)

I just saw that the three Rebel stars from the link in the OP have a forward voltage of 9.45v. I have only one light [with a Lux V] that I could mod to run that.


----------



## filibuster (Jul 24, 2007)

If you could find a way to get 9.45 volts into an older River Rock lantern I wonder how the reflector would do in distributing the light from one of these three banger modules? 

Coleman will be coming out with a 3 CR123a battery, cree based lantern next month which would at least give you the potential of having 9+ volts to work with if you cared to try and mod one.


----------



## skalomax (Jul 24, 2007)

300lm @ 350mA? :kiss:


----------



## LukeA (Jul 24, 2007)

skalomax said:


> 300lm @ 350mA? :kiss:



@9.45V :kiss:


----------



## skalomax (Jul 24, 2007)

LukeA said:


> @9.45V :kiss:


 
That's a big flashlight.


----------



## bombelman (Jul 24, 2007)

or rewire for 3x350mA @3.15v ?

Now here's a source close to home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oznog (Jul 24, 2007)

bombelman said:


> or rewire for 3x350mA @3.15v ?



Yeah but you've have to ballast each one individually, and resistive ballasts waste quite a bit of energy. With a Vf varying from 2.55V to 3.99V, that would require a substantial resistance to stabilize, not to mention the variance in the batt voltage.


----------



## EDP (Jul 26, 2007)

To get the voltage, how about using 3 x 10440 cells in one of the 3 AAA carriers? A flashlight like the Blimp would be an easy star swap, if you could get enough heat sinking.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Jul 26, 2007)

Daaamn. 

It would be interesting to see how one of these triple stars performs behind a Cree reflector with a wide opening... such as McR-27XR. It might actually produce a usable beam... maybe with a little help from LDF lens... If it works, then it opens a lot of interesting possibilities - a multiemitter 300+ lumen light in a small head... SF 2-cell form factor... Then imagine 3 triple stars in a Mag host... :devil:


----------



## Oznog (Jul 26, 2007)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> It would be interesting to see how one of these triple stars performs behind a Cree reflector with a wide opening... such as McR-27XR. It might actually produce a usable beam... maybe with a little help from LDF lens...




Easy enough to check what it'll do with your optics. Take your optics and put any Lambertian emitter behind it at the same off-center location that one of the 3 Rebel emitters would be mounted at and see what beam results.


----------



## moon lander (Jul 29, 2007)

the wiring can be done in series or parallel, so i think a c sized li-ion could run all 3 in parallel. if they dont have closely matched vf they might not all be as bright but it would work, right? Oznog pointed out that the vf varies alot so maybe running parallel strings of series leds would work better (see below).

also, all these lumen calculations are based on the old rebel, once these tri-stars are made with the new rebels we will be lookng at around 660 lumens at 1 amp (around 220lumens each at 1 amp for the newest rebels). with 3 tri-stars mounted in a triple star mag, thats 9 leds, each as powerful as a cree Q5, with a total of about 2000 lumens. you could use 3 protected li-ion cells, and 3 parallel strings of 3 series leds, (not sure what reg board would work). in direct drive it would be insane for the first few seconds until your hand got cooked. edit: according to evan9162s measurements, at 1.5 amps the new rebel will put out 300 lumens. so in the first few minutes of direct drive the 9 rebel mag could put out 2700 lumens. 

unrelated: rebels are great because they are cheap. if lumileds offered them on a star that was just big enough to allow hand soldering, for 50 cents more, the new rebels would be selling like crazy! it would be really cool if the star had the same footprint as a cree x-re emitter (without star). as it stands, its not worth the effort when you can get a cree Q5 star for $3 more. then again, i bet their main markets include people who have machines for mounting them. it would at least open them up to flashlight modders and home lighting designers.


----------



## frenzee (Aug 2, 2007)

As far as optics for the tri-rebel star, I think no matter how you slice it, you'll still end up with a clover-shape beam...and to drive it, I would stay away from a parallel scheme since that is almost never a good idea. You could either drive each emitter individually using three of DX's constant current driver boards, or in series using a single BuckToot.


----------

